# 2007 X-Series Banquet



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

The annual banquet for the X-Series Tournament Trail will be held in *the new show room at Vic's Sportscenter*, January 4 2008. It will start at 6:00 pm. If you have any questions please call Vic's at 330-673-7600.

Hope to see everyone there!!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Did they announce the 2008 schedule?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey there you are!!! Goodday where's yous at??? I'm waitn' on you!!! 

X-series is up on dobass,may need to refresh:

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

nip


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Nip,

Schedule is ok, but I was wishing for a championship somewhere new this year. Any info on payouts/. registration fees yet? I checked their website but no info yet.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

On 80 team locked field - 15 spots paid- $4k to first- 2bigbasses- $200 entry-$400 championship- Fully rigged Ranger with 150 Merc at Champ.- $1000 to point champions

IMHO I love the schedule, they really did a nice job of getting angler input together from a very diverse and large geographical field. Applause to the lowered entry, keeping a capped field and bringing a Ranger to the champ that retails at what anglers have invested for the season.

It actually reminds me of the goodoldays -- wait thats almost you! 

nip


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

This year i will have to buy a New York, Pennsylvania, as well as my Ohio License to fish this trail; only one stop each in PA. and NY. IMO keeping the championship at the same lake at the same time of the year evey season isnt fun. Thanks for the fast info. though.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

and... $500 for annual boat insurance, $14.99 for each lucky craft, $21.49 for a spool of Gamma line, $75 co-pay for emergency room visit to remove hook while in NY, $50 X 2 asian spa treatment while in route to Mosquito...

 

Come on, if the Romans can do it so too can you 

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Are there any of these Asian Spa's close to LaDue?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

there's always the amish salon going that direction....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> there's always the amish salon going that direction....


Now you've gone too far ,No thanks! 
Hope the meeting went well.....


----------

